# Random Shrimp Picture Gallery!



## HiepSTA

I wanted to start a thread where people can just come in and post new pictures they've taken and want to share, of if you guys come across some really nice pictures online, share here. I hope this to be one of those 50 page threads at periodically gets bumped!

Im gonna start off with a picture i took today, came home and found one of my lower grade CRS berried! I havent had much sucess in breeding CRS yet, so hopefully this time around it goes well. the other two is a pic of the only SSS i have, and a picture of my fire reds/sakuras swarming on some mosura food.




























cant wait to see your contributions!


----------



## theemptythrone

my yellows!


----------



## EKLiu




----------



## zachary908

Here's a few pics of my OEBT's I'll have to take some new pictures sometime.


----------



## jkan0228

My Amano


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

These are from a while ago. The RCS died and the rilis grew a lot since then. Will post updated pics soon.


----------



## zdnet

"What's up?"









"Hey you! Get off my way."









"Inflight"









"Laser Engraving"


----------



## shrimpzoo

Shrimp Restaurant:









Table 1:









Table 2:









Shrimp Growth Chart (not really lol):


----------



## zdnet

shrimpzhu said:


> Shrimp Growth Chart (not really lol):


Very cute! What kind of carpeting plant were they on?


----------



## shrimpzoo

zdnet said:


> Very cute! What kind of carpeting plant were they on?


lol thanks! they were on some Java Moss that somehow managed to turn itself into a carpet on my sand substrate (was so lucky it happened by accident ).


----------



## jkan0228

Just wait until Nick chimes in


----------



## zdnet

shrimpzhu said:


> lol thanks! they were on some Java Moss that somehow managed to turn itself into a carpet on my sand substrate (was so lucky it happened by accident ).


Never heard of java moss turned into a carpet like the following:









BTW, shrimpzhu can you have a clear shot of the carpet in the above photo?


Here is an earlier shot (from your thread "In need of some tips and opinions"):









The plant in the left background looks like traditional java moss. Not sure about the one in the left foreground. Also, when comparing the two photos, using the moss ball in both as a reference, the java moss carpet in the above first photo is much much greener than the java moss in the second photo. Can you recall what you did to cause such drastic change?


----------



## amp




----------



## HiepSTA

neat shots everybody! i like the crypt(?) in the above post


----------



## dj2606




----------



## BlueJack

I wish I could take good shrimpy pics but my camera sucks....I need to invest in a cannon DSLR


----------



## HolyAngel

Nice pics everyone! Here's a couple of mine ^^

"RIP my SSS :/"









"Feeding time"









"Yo"









"What is thy bidding master?"








^^


----------



## TactusMortus

I call this one battle worn cherry shrimp!


----------



## HolyAngel

Awesome! Mighty fine painted fire red there


----------



## hakishimiei

cool shrimps!!!!


----------



## NightshadeF1

Just a small contribution, hoping to grab a macro lens soon!


----------



## madness

Jkan: you have been following Nick around too much on these forums.  Nice pic.

HA: do you just 'watermark' the photos to slow down people who mis-represent shrimp on the web or do you have some sort of branding going on? Just curious.

BTW, thanks for including a good pic of a Tangerine Tiger - I have had no luck with my crummy point and shoot in getting pictures of my tiny juvies yet.


----------



## zachary908

madness said:


> Jkan: you have been following Nick around too


Madness, Jkan is in love with Nick. Isn't that right, Jkan. :biggrin: :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha hell yea bro. That was up against the glass.... That's why. 

Madness and Zach. Admit it. Your in love with his pics just as much as I am.


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Zach. Admit it. Your in love with his pics just as much as I am.


Indeed.. I'm in love with his plants, his pics.. his skills... :hihi:


----------



## HolyAngel

madness said:


> Jkan: you have been following Nick around too much on these forums.  Nice pic.
> 
> HA: do you just 'watermark' the photos to slow down people who mis-represent shrimp on the web or do you have some sort of branding going on? Just curious.
> 
> BTW, thanks for including a good pic of a Tangerine Tiger - I have had no luck with my crummy point and shoot in getting pictures of my tiny juvies yet.


ah, yeah i'm just watermarking them so no one takes my pics without asking first. I keep the originals un-watermarked just in case. BUT i suppose if my colonies/selective breeding goes well, I may have my own brand/line before too long lol ^^


----------



## Newman

Holy angel, if you develop that thing in your avatar - a BKK with clean neon turquoise spots, that would be awesome.

Some of the best cherries i once had. now i just have their relatives - regular colored cherries...


















And some of my crystals that i had in my bowl:


----------



## HolyAngel

Newman said:


> Holy angel, if you develop that thing in your avatar - a BKK with clean neon turquoise spots, that would be awesome.


Will try to do that 

Nice shrimp pics btw. Those crystals look *Great*! I'm loving that nice thick white shell ^^


----------



## swissian

My PFRs:

















OEBT:


----------



## EKLiu

That shrimp looks familiar.


----------



## EKLiu

Here's a baby SSS crown


----------



## sayurasem

EKLiu, what kind of snails are those?


----------



## HiepSTA

i think those are ramshorns


----------



## EKLiu

I have no idea what type of snails those are. They came free with some plants.


----------



## GeToChKn

They are ramshorns


----------



## HiepSTA

awesome crown =) cant wait to have some of my own


----------



## maverickbr77




----------



## ohbaby714




----------



## HolyAngel

Are those blue pearls or aura blues?


----------



## ohbaby714

HolyAngel said:


> Are those blue pearls or aura blues?


They are Blue Rilis. Only one male have the red spot on the head and tail but the good news is some of the bigger shrimplets already show much better color


----------



## Newman

those two adults are no longer blue rili shrimp. maybe those shrimplets still look like rili a bit...but probably wont when they grow up.


----------



## ohbaby714

Newman said:


> those two adults are no longer blue rili shrimp. maybe those shrimplets still look like rili a bit...but probably wont when they grow up.


 Yea, but what i got to work with. Hopefully through some rigorous culling, one day i'll have one


----------



## Newman

there he is, that one is closest to rili. Did you by any chance start with blue pearls to do this or just regular cherries?


----------



## ohbaby714

Nope, got them from Nikki. 100% Blue Rilis.
Some of the babies look really good, but it just hard to get a picture of them. 
The Blue on them always look really nice. The red will take some work but as long as they breed somewhat true i should get there soon


----------



## Snowflake311

My boring old cherry shrimp. They are photogenic. I love them.


----------



## Newman

those aren't boring, they're probably around sakura grade..and they look good.


----------



## jkan0228

Newman said:


> those aren't boring, they're probably around sakura grade..and they look good.


Those are regular cherries. Sakuras and PFR have a solid red.


----------



## Newman

those are closer to sakura than regular cherries...w/e they are, they look good


----------



## swissian

EKLiu said:


> That shrimp looks familiar.


The lovely shrimp I got from you are growing up wonderfully!


----------



## Snowflake311

Thanks guys I think I just got some nice colored cherries. I love the blue ones. I want to see some photos of tiger shrimp I think they look great. the blue tigers are awesome.


----------



## bandaiban

Some random pictures of i believe they're blue rili because they're the babies that i got from red rili and red tigers.


----------



## Newman

last pic shows a mostly blue Neo, while all other pics are focused on the red tigers...
btw rili shrimp and tigers can't interbreed...different genus.


----------



## bandaiban

Sorry i didn't mean that they breed with each other. I just keep them in the same tank. I took the blue rili out of the red rili tank. I know they won't interbreed.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

One f your rilis looks like a green rili! Is it?


----------



## Ozydego

A RCS shrimplet literally seconds out of the egg:


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Nice red tigers, you don't see those too often.


----------



## bandaiban

A.M. Aquatics said:


> One f your rilis looks like a green rili! Is it?


It was first blue but i guess as it gets older it became dark green. I will add more pictures later when i get home. The first batch of baby shrimp it release was a mixture of red rili and blue rili. I guess i am going to have to keep selective breeding them.


----------



## Snowflake311

Very cool photo of a new born shrimp. 

Here is one of my new black bee shrimp. They are so tiny.


----------



## bandaiban

I am not even sure what to call these but i got them from the red rili. They kinda look like blue pearl, but there color is a little bit more intense and you can see a patch on their head that used to be bright red. I guess as they mature the color darkens up.


----------



## Jerrayy

My little CRS :icon_mrgr


----------



## Newman

are they green rili shrimp lol? i have no clue either. i really like those nice orange tylos. I have one orange tylo juvenile right now, but he doesn't look very orange, more like warm yellow  Maybe they color up more when they're older.
do you keep those two fellows in a tank without plants?


----------



## 83bosfan

The boss of my tank


----------



## swissian

First berried OEBT!


----------



## madness

swissian said:


> First berried OEBT!


Congrats!


----------



## swissian

madness said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! I'm excited!


----------



## NightshadeF1

*Berried blue pearl*

Just picked up the Camera again, here is a quick berried blue pearl munchin on some borneo sticks! Enjoy!


----------



## NightshadeF1

and here's a CRS I caught peeking through the grass =)


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Thats a B.A. shot man.


----------



## blacksheep998

My baby CRS/CBS swarm. Gatherings like this are the reason I don't clean the algae off the back wall of my tanks.


----------



## rikardob

First berried shrimp. Cruddy shrimp and shot but I love them both.


----------



## chad320

You cant stop staring at it can you? THE SHRIMP!!! Look back at the shrimp! :hihi:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Dude that is some funky algae lol. Reminds me of a clown fro.


----------



## HiepSTA

nice shots everyone!


----------



## chad320

10gallonplanted said:


> Dude that is some funky algae lol. Reminds me of a clown fro.


Excel + BBA= clown fro


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Oh awesome lol. The only place I get BBA is on my pond snails in my bowl.


----------



## fusiongt

My CRS love hanging on my amazon frogbite =)











And one more of just a couple roaming around. I think the one on the right is a prego











And a shrimp climbing "everest" heh


----------



## HiepSTA

found a berried CBS yesterday!


----------



## jkan0228

My rili shrimp I got from Liam this week!


----------



## madness

Holy cow the clear section is transparent on that shrimp.

I have seen high quality Rili where I wouldn't think to question the transparency of the clear part because they look so good but that picture it is like the shrimp is made out of high quality crystal.


----------



## Snowflake311

I got a few more shrimp 

My Amano shrimp









My sunkist shrimp that was a surprise with a plant.


----------



## punchy

Here's one of my cherries










And some CRS, any idea on grade?


----------



## HiepSTA

very very very nice cherry, 

the biggest CRS in the front i would call a B or A grade

the one in the middelground i would call S grade

one in the back is SS grade


----------



## fusiongt

Berried CRS on some frogbite


----------



## jerilovesfrogs

*tiger shrimp*

i found one of my 5 tigers is berried! we'll see what happens. =]


----------



## HiepSTA

one of my new SSS CRS i got from nikki

NICE RED LEGS O____O


----------



## shrimpzoo

my first berried RCS (out of the 3 I think lol)


----------



## ren

HiepSTA said:


> one of my new SSS CRS i got from nikki
> 
> NICE RED LEGS O____O


very cool roud: what else did you get?


----------



## HiepSTA

i got 10 SSS (2 DOA) from her recently, a couple months ago i got 15 fire reds


----------



## szenic

A berried yellow and an OEBT


----------



## NightshadeF1

*One more*

Here is one I just nabbed. Hope ya enjoy:bounce:


----------



## GeToChKn

No Hino and a baby










SSS










SS No-hino momma.











No sure why 2 of them decided to start pooping when I started trying to get pics. lol.


----------



## HiepSTA

FTS of my doaqua! 4gal CRS tank









feeding mosura shrimp food (tiger is in there temporarily)









close-up of the supertiger


----------



## 10gallonplanted

i hope you dont mind tiger x CRS hybrids. But i love your CRS, they look very healthy!


----------



## HiepSTA

well she is a female tiger, and she has no saddle at the moment. this is only temporary and she will be out of the tank in about a week

they wont be doing any breeding since she has no saddle right now


----------



## EKLiu

Here's a blue tiger in my community tank.


----------



## rollinghills

Spot the shrimp!










Amano.










Ghost shrimp.


----------



## NightshadeF1

EKLiu said:


> Here's a blue tiger in my community tank.


EK, aren't you worried about your roseline's making a quick meal of such a pretty shrimp!? I can see him eyeing it already :flick:


----------



## Moe

Here is a few pics from my CBS tank
















And a few from my CRS tank


----------



## salmon

cool thread and awesome pics everyone :thumbsup: heres a total random RCS/PFR pic i just took after seeing the thread. also my first CRS ever and its still berried


----------



## HiepSTA

nice! interesting colors on those cherries salmon


----------



## EKLiu

NightshadeF1 said:


> EK, aren't you worried about your roseline's making a quick meal of such a pretty shrimp!? I can see him eyeing it already :flick:


That was actually a culled shrimp that turned a nice shade of blue after being put in that tank. Tigers and CRS seem to do just fine (as in not get eaten) in that tank. The Neos don't seem to last long for some reason (maybe too tasty).


----------



## NightshadeF1

EKLiu said:


> That was actually a culled shrimp that turned a nice shade of blue after being put in that tank. Tigers and CRS seem to do just fine (as in not get eaten) in that tank. The Neos don't seem to last long for some reason (maybe too tasty).


Ha, very nice then! I'm very interesting in getting some small fish (microrasboras maybe) for my big 55 which is currently inverts only, so Im always keeping eyes out for shrimp n' fish sucess stories:thumbsup:

Now for a new addition... spinach munchin!


----------



## anh

here is one of my fire reds


----------



## salmon

HiepSTA said:


> nice! interesting colors on those cherries salmon


thanks, your rcs clan looks pretty solid. your CRS berry pic looks just like mine! 

the two boldest reds im pretty sure are PFR's, that one upfront looks almost blackish red in person....i swear the one in the middle has an expression in its eyes like :eek5: too bad they're iphone pics, my camera has some great shrimp macros on it, will post some when i get it back. 

100th post!


----------



## AesopRocks247

Cherry and bumble bee shrimp


----------



## jrwestcoast

One of my chocolate shrimps.


----------



## theemptythrone

I like its amber coloration


----------



## jrwestcoast

Thanks, It's one of the low grade chocolate, but I really like the color on it.


----------



## zachary908

Baby OEBT


----------



## HiepSTA

i just bought this fine young lady today at a local shop for 10$


----------



## Jerrayy

CRS:


----------



## HiepSTA

jrwestcoast said:


> Thanks, It's one of the low grade chocolate, but I really like the color on it.


so nice! it looks like a wine red with no white on it ahaha


----------



## Chikorita

some of mine ...
and since I dont sell them so they keep growing .. and growing ..


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6484716549/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6484705473/


----------



## HiepSTA

learning to use this camera better!


----------



## DDA




----------



## Geniusdudekiran

DDA said:


>


Handstand!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's a pic of one of my CRS I just took a few minutes ago:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Crowns:icon_lol:


----------



## Moe

you are the king! LOL nice pics


----------



## HolyAngel

shrimpnmoss said:


> View attachment 38588
> 
> 
> Crowns:icon_lol:


Oh very nice!


----------



## Cynth

Couple of my young blacks.










Yellow female.










Young crays play fighting.


----------



## rollinghills

Same amano from last post, today :biggrin:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Has Nick chimed in yet?


----------



## jkan0228

Obviously not...  But I don't think we need him to! Haha


----------



## NightshadeF1

OK, so I like this one a lot:

You can just sense how peeved the lurking CRS is... Waiting, wishing the dam ottos would relinquish the Borneo sticks...


----------



## dragonsong93

Just got some CBS Friday, so far they're doing well!
My first shrimp EVER


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice! I don't know why CRS so so much harder to come by!


----------



## Moe

you mean CBS,


----------



## rollinghills

The same Amano was eating its own eggs today. WTH?


----------



## Moe




----------



## PinoyBoy

Channel: Animal Planet
Program: Planet Earth
Season: 01
Episode: 08; Freshwater

About 5 minutes in, they show the natural habitat of a bamboo shrimp in HD. Weird how the stream was frozen yet the shrimp was filter feeding in the current. Makes me rethink the durability of these shrimps when it comes to temperature ranges. Sorry no pictures, I'm watching TV right now.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Cynth!!
Are those crays plant safe? If so I'll take some from you.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Has Nick chimed in yet?





jkan0228 said:


> Obviously not...  But I don't think we need him to! Haha


You guys/gals are doing fine without me :biggrin:. Awesome shrimp and pics everyone! :thumbsup: Keep em coming!


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

Figured I would show a few of mine the camera is crappy sorry lol. 

Proud berried CBS










Some OEBT I got from Disvegas a month ago 









And my CRS having lunch lol 









Same berried CBS a few weeks later I feel sorry for her she cant hardly move she got so many babies on her lol due any day now if not past due lol


----------



## Ozydego

My new blueberries and bamboo...


----------



## Cynth

10gallonplanted said:


> Cynth!!
> Are those crays plant safe? If so I'll take some from you.



Sorry, no they are not plant safe they are marmorkrebs. I feed them my extra plants. They are great for disposing of extra water lettuce! They are fun to watch though.


----------



## Cynth

Moe said:


>



Nice one Moe, I am a fan of the striped ones.


----------



## Cynth

jrwestcoast said:


> One of my chocolate shrimps.


That is very pretty, almost ruby to my eye. I may have to have some chocolates.


----------



## Moe

She is a beauty, If you look closely you can see shes berried  it tough to see because of her solid coloring.


----------



## theemptythrone




----------



## Snowflake311

My natural looking bee shrimp still young. 









A baby RCS


----------



## Wingz

Hope they get along.


----------



## mordalphus

BUMP!

Here are some of mine!

Super tigers!









Aura blues!









BKK!









Baby BKK!


----------



## EKLiu

I used the camera's background defocus mode in this pic.


----------



## jrwestcoast

Two of my k14s I got from Nick.


----------



## Cynth

Sweet new pics you guys.


----------



## dhgyello04

Heres mine

berried Blue Bee








OEBT


----------



## ShortFin

Perfect Molt









Deformed - BigHead


----------



## Cynth

ShortFin said:


> Perfect Molt
> 
> 
> Deformed - BigHead


Frankin shrimp!


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> Two of my k14s I got from Nick.


Hope they berry for you soon Jesus!


----------



## joon

HAHAHA BIG HEAD shrimp!

k14 looks awesome as always~!


----------



## highfly

Those photos are truly inspiring.

Love your work guys

Absolutely awesome


----------



## jkan0228

Not sure if I posted these or not but just a rili shot or two.


----------



## HiepSTA

very nice clear pictures =) awesome rili shrimp too


----------



## jiang604

Red legged crystal red


















Pattern Wine Red


















Hulk


















My berries


----------



## HolyAngel

Nice! Those are some sexy shrimp there frank, I want!! Lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Moe said:


>


So, so SOLID!!! That is a VERY sexy shrimp! I have 10 A/S CBS on the way as we speak . Will post pics when they come in.


----------



## matti2uude

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Moe

jiang604, those are some nice shrimp!

Geniusdudekiran, thanks! Be sure to post them pics of your new CBS,
you dont see many pics of CBS.


----------



## EKLiu

Who needs a macro lens? Here's a 100% crop using a Sony point and shoot camera









The original pic


----------



## Moe




----------



## speedie408

Been too busy to bust out the DSLR, but here's a iPhone pic of some of my K-14s w/ TT, & a few others.


----------



## bsk

speedie408 said:


> Been too busy to bust out the DSLR, but here's a iPhone pic of some of my K-14s w/ TT, & a few others.


damn your iphone pic looks nicer than some of my DSLR pics lol. I suck at shooting shrimp they tend to come out way over exposed


----------



## bsk




----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Still a sexy shrimp though, BSK.


----------



## speedie408

bsk said:


> damn your iphone pic looks nicer than some of my DSLR pics lol. I suck at shooting shrimp they tend to come out way over exposed


Thanks. The iPhone 4S has an awesome camera, that's mainly why I've been using it over my DSLR lately . 

You got some nice shrimp!


----------



## Nubster

A few craptastic shots I grabbed tonight before lights out...


----------



## jiang604

Hide n' Seek!


----------



## Cynth

penthouse


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol. Nice shrimp.

I'm getting some SSS CRS from Nikki, they'll be here tomorrow. Will take and post pics then! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cynth

Filter feeders...


----------



## Obakemono

Cynth said:


> Filter feeders...



WTH?!?! Looks like a shrimp "all you can eat buffet!" :drool:










One of my ghosts in the tank.


----------



## tuanhd9




----------



## jiang604

This is just a phone pic uploaded with my phone trying to get a feel of this phone


----------



## Snowflake311

speedie408 said:


> Thanks. The iPhone 4S has an awesome camera, that's mainly why I've been using it over my DSLR lately .
> 
> You got some nice shrimp!


The video on the I phone is amazing. The photos are very nice too I agree. 

I took a few new photos because it's fun.


----------



## Thepeak12




----------



## AesopRocks247

Berried cherries


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

I've been taking pics with my dslr, but because I don't have a macro lens they never came out all that great. Just discovered my cheap ass point and shoot in macro mode takes an acceptable shrimp picture though.


----------



## EKLiu

Here are some of my homemade CBS (BKK x CRS hybrid)


----------



## splur

HiepSTA said:


>


Is that riccia...?


----------



## HiepSTA

yes that's riccia aka the devil


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Bkk + algae covered moss


----------



## picotank

I just tried my hand at taking pic's....not so good but I'm trying....
It is a great shot of shrimp poop thou. lol


----------



## HiepSTA

there not enough decent photos of these guys online, i just bought three and thought i would share with you some red nosed shrimp!


----------



## keilatan

Here's some of my ghost shrimp.


----------



## picotank

HiepSTA said:


> there not enough decent photos of these guys online, i just bought three and thought i would share with you some red nosed shrimp!


 Those are some COOL lookers! Look kinda like ghost shrimps with racing strips..lol


----------



## Nubster




----------



## madness

Nice pics there Nubster.

Shrimp aren't bad either but the pic quality was surprising.

What did you shoot those pics with?


----------



## Nubster

Thanks! Still working on it, not up to the quality of some on here but I find aquarium shots to be very difficult for some reason.

I used my Nikon D300 and Tamron 90mm Macro lens.


----------



## madness

Nubster said:


> Thanks! Still working on it, not up to the quality of some on here but I find aquarium shots to be very difficult for some reason.
> 
> I used my Nikon D300 and Tamron 90mm Macro lens.


I was having trouble figuring out how you could get such a good macro shot without a macro lense which is why I asked.

Sounds like you have the camera and the macro lens. Now all you need is a remote flash of some sort and a lot of practice.


----------



## Nubster

haha...LOTS of practice. I have the flash that will work but need to get the shoe to allow me to shoot off camera.


----------



## DennisSingh

Cool thread, keep it going.


----------



## GDP

I call this one, hitching a ride. Sorry for the bad quality it was on my droidx and had to be quick before the little one jumped off.


----------



## jeffvmd

Hmmm... I didn't know there was a random shrimp pic gallery.
Here is a random offspring(well adult sized now that I just noted in my tank of Cherry reds and CRS).
Not sure if this is just a low grade cherry or can it be considered a Rili.
I never had any Rili in tank before but just a mix of deep red cherries, a few taiwan and fire reds but mostly just common cherries.


----------



## GDP

jeffvmd said:


> Hmmm... I didn't know there was a random shrimp pic gallery.
> Here is a random offspring(well adult sized now that I just noted in my tank of Cherry reds and CRS).
> Not sure if this is just a low grade cherry or can it be considered a Rili.
> I never had any Rili in tank before but just a mix of deep red cherries, a few taiwan and fire reds but mostly just common cherries.


 
Interesting. I reckon thats how rilis started though.


----------



## EKLiu

Here's a few CRS greeting their new tankmate. There are also a few baby shrimp if you look closely


----------



## ucantimagine

lol they look like rubber chicken to my vivid imagination. Very cool shrimp.



HiepSTA said:


> there not enough decent photos of these guys online, i just bought three and thought i would share with you some red nosed shrimp!


----------



## GeToChKn

My yellows, a tiger and a 2 day old CRS with a berried mom next to it.


----------



## keilatan

GeToChKn said:


>


Oh that baby is darling!


----------



## zachary908




----------



## Tanman19az

oooo a crystal!!!


----------



## thechibi

Wow! This thread has some marvelous and well loved shrimps.  I can't wait to try keeping some. I will admire these too!


----------



## GeToChKn

Here's a few more.

Showing off her legs









Playing in the moss









A little baby in a big world









I didn't eat all those snails


----------



## mrtanuki

The LFS was selling these "female ghost shrimp" for a buck. I wouldn't buy ghost shrimp for a dollar each, but when I noticed the long noses, I bought the two they had.








I had a big issue with this gnarly algae, and I really didn't know what to do with it. It's disappearing now, since I've added these two guys in.








They're neat looking, eat algae like pros, and they swim awesome! They just glide around, nose pointed down, and are very active.








I took this CRS out of my tank after I noticed the tail was... sideways?
Bit mad because I paid 9 bucks per CRS at a fish store out of town, and didn't notice it for a few days. I like the coloration and all that, but I don't want it to affect future generations if I get these to breed.


----------



## matti2uude

A baby rabbit snail sucking on a pea










Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster




----------



## GeToChKn

Golden mama.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.




----------



## Jeff.:P:.




----------



## Jeff.:P:.




----------



## madness

Wow.

Sweet pictures.


----------



## dreamt_01

i borrowed my brother's underwater camera, too bad i'm not good with taking pictures..


fire red..










amano


----------



## aquaman4fish

I want to learn how to take shrimp pictures like you guys!
You guys are GOOD! Such Pros!!!


----------



## flowerfishs

CRS, CBS, Taiwan fire red and painted fire red from my tank...


----------



## swissian

My CRS/CBS:




























And one of my Shadow Pandas from Speedie:


----------



## Snowflake311

This thread should be a sticky so many awesome photos. I love it.


----------



## keilatan

My new kids!


----------



## ucantimagine

They look like they've settled right in.


----------



## Algae Beater

sorry about the dirty glass


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## ~Volatile~

Love the picture of them hiding between the leaves.


----------



## thechibi

I like the ones looking out over the tank on the leaf, and the little clubhouse party between leaves.  Can you keep CRS and CBS together safely?


----------



## Cynth

I love this thread!


----------



## keilatan

Video!!!! 

http://youtu.be/kdM_UoyVVSc


----------



## speedie408

Very nice shrimp folks!!!


----------



## thechibi

Awww! Buddy shrimps.  These're such great pictures.


----------



## ucantimagine

And then here comes Speedie with his super shrimp and super camera. hahaah Is that red from your fire stock?


----------



## ucantimagine

~Volatile~ said:


> Love the picture of them hiding between the leaves.


I love those too! Makes me smile.


----------



## Chlorophile

Gonna go ahead and cast my vote...
I know we aren't voting but..
I love this, the amano look so cool, so nice to see pics taken from a POV like this. 
Best picture 


dreamt_01 said:


>


----------



## moosenart

I have OEBT shimpets


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Baby SS CRS:


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## Studman0143

Here are a few of mine:

Here comes the ghost


----------



## cardgenius

Some of my CRS chowing down on some baby spinach.









About 1 week old CRS babies


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

BKK playing King of the Mountain...err...driftwood.
plus a close up of a tangerine tiger taken using a reversing ring on my dslr.


----------



## ramawo

Ahhhhh....I love my low grade....


----------



## thechibi

I must be weird but I prefer the low grade look like a candy cane as long as the color is intense.  This thread makes me happy. Lots of happy shrimps!


----------



## speedie408




----------



## swissian

Pretty CBS:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ramawo said:


> Ahhhhh....I love my low grade....


Dude your "low grade" are awesome. I'd much rather have a solid, like yours, S grade CRS than an SSS+ CRS with poor coloration.


----------



## Ozydego

Got to use a macro lens last night so I got some cool shrimp pics. Also posted these on my 20L journal


----------



## ramawo

> Dude your "low grade" are awesome. I'd much rather have a solid, like yours, S grade CRS than an SSS+ CRS with poor coloration.


Thanks man! Keeping CRS for three years, finally got some better result.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ramawo said:


> Thanks man! Keeping CRS for three years, finally got some better result.


Lmk if you ever have some for sale


----------



## crazstar

some blue pearls and super tigers nomming


----------



## Polarize




----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## Algae Beater

epic thread! so many great pictures ... I'm drooling!


----------



## eklikewhoa

Just hanging around.


----------



## swissian

Shadow Panda (male I think):









Possible Shadow Panda Female:


----------



## Algae Beater

new orange shrimp wholesaled to me as a cardinia sp.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Algae Beater said:


> new orange shrimp wholesaled to me as a cardinia sp.


I seen those today at a LFS too! they had a few black speckling on the tail area though which kinda made me hesitant. The one's I saw selling for $4ea.


----------



## moonwasaloon




----------



## salmon

not the best shot quality wise, but its a personal fav i recently took


----------



## ucantimagine

My Fire Red shrimp, just an hour after acclimation. Cell phone pic, not enhanced. If you look closely, you can see a baby on the java in the middle of the pic.


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Is that one of your shrimp? It is beautiful!!!


PFR and Rili










Does anyone know if Rili will produce more Rili with PFR? I have all females and I don't know which shrimp male to get. Should I get a PFR or a Rili male? I'm trying to do a Rili line.


----------



## Dgup

I thought there might be a dedicated photo thread. 

Here are two cherries sharing a meal, along a lower quality CBS, and my yellows on wood photo.


----------



## ucantimagine

Great pics. Love the bottom 2![STRIKE]What kind of shrimp is the 3rd?[/STRIKE] Oh, you said CBS. lol Sorry, I just looked at the pics. haahha That's a very interesting "Low-grade." I don't think we should look at unique patterns as low-grade, just different.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Surfing the Current


----------



## thechibi

Haha.  X-treme shrimp sports!


----------



## Polarize

How many types of shrimp can you find?



(P.S. I know the possibility of hybrids, but I'm just keeping them together for now)


----------



## thechibi

I see 4 or 5...


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## ucantimagine

Kickstands lol


----------



## shrimpster

berried blueberry w/arrow


----------



## salmon

shrimpster said:


> berried blueberry w/arrow


That's awesome! This way forward!:hihi:


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## Shrimpcrazy

Love the pics so far! gotta get my camera out and take pictures myself


----------



## sunyang730

moonwasaloon said:


>


This is just way too beautiful!


----------



## HiepSTA

my new king kongs and some pure line CRS i got from kangshiang a while back


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## FlyingHellFish

Just to balance out the high quality shrimps, let me introduce..... 3 common Cherry shrimps!

BA-BANG....a Rili, 2 Fire Red.... Easily found at your LFS with the added bonus of only costing a fistful of dollars.
 
EDIT: nevermind. 
iPhone4


----------



## thechibi

They look so awesome.


----------



## Nubster

New shrimp in my tank today...


----------



## livebearer

my cherry shrimp


----------



## youjettisonme

This is my OEBT's subtle way of telling me that the outtake flow is too weak.


----------



## mjbn

youjettisonme said:


> this is my oebt's subtle way of telling me that the outtake flow is too weak.


lol


----------



## thechibi

Nonsense, he's just a shrimp explorer, charting the unknown wilds!

Or... boldly going where no shrimp has gone before!


----------



## GeToChKn

Babies, babies, babies.


----------



## ucantimagine

They are so cute. Great color too, congrats.


----------



## thechibi

Awwwh.  They are adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## GeToChKn

Thanks. There are more but they all don't come out for photo time. The 2 adults in the back in the first pic are usually a lot whiter, but those two always loose their whites when they are about to drop their babies, then whiten up, get berried and loose their whites again.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

livebearer said:


> my cherry shrimp


Where you get that skull? It looks so real!


----------



## jkan0228

FlyingHellFish said:


> Where you get that skull? It looks so real!


I'd say a graveyard or petsmart... :hihi:


----------



## AlisaR




----------



## ucantimagine

It looks too real. If I was one of those shrimp, I'd be scared. lol


----------



## ucantimagine

Alisa that's a great pic. Are those Chocolates?


----------



## AlisaR

I call them Alisa Shrimp. Some sort of Caridina pareparensis I think. Not as striking as the other Sulawesi, but much hardier. And like a shrimp mood ring, different colors all the time!
The two that look the most like chocolate are the Six Band shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

I like those AlisaR. Moar pix plz!


----------



## AlisaR

Pfft. Let's get serious here. We need more Speedie shrimp pics.


----------



## ucantimagine

Speedie's pics are art, but I also enjoy pics that I can relate to more. lol

I take pics of my shrimp every day. lol I sit at that tank in my office chair and just check em out. I even talk to them. Give Mama words of encouragement with her eggs. Coo at the babies, compliment them all on their pretty red color, fuss at the Amanos for letting the hair algae grow. lmaoo Does that make me weird?


----------



## thechibi

No, I think most people talk to their pets.  I talk to my CPDs and habrosus bros.


----------



## ucantimagine

lol CPDs look pretty interesting.


----------



## speedie408

I don't have many favorite shots, but this one I like! Take a good look at his tail... you can see the little spines, topside. Pretty sick! I never knew they had those there till now lol.


----------



## thechibi

Oh wow, that is awesome. Blue tigers are really cool.


----------



## FreedPenguin

With my new camera! Yay


----------



## speedie408

thechibi said:


> Oh wow, that is awesome. Blue tigers are really cool.


That's a black tiger actually . Blue tigers will have distinct "tiger" stripes along the sides. Blacks have slight variation with their shell coloring. Some are full blacks, meaning they have no blue hue at all, while others have lots of blue hue. Some may even be slightly transparent and look completely blue (Royal Blue Tiger).


----------



## Tanman19az

Sweet SS!


----------



## ucantimagine

Nick,
That is quite interesting. I've been pondering what they could be used for. Nature usually doesn't do things like that without a reason. So far, the only thing I've come up with is that it cleans their hands when they run it along their tails when they groom. Do you have any theories?


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

Thought I would share a few pictures of my new OEBT I got from speedie ... enjoy


----------



## wicca27

that is a cool blue


----------



## HiepSTA

the perfect BKK molt


----------



## speedie408

ucantimagine said:


> Nick,
> That is quite interesting. I've been pondering what they could be used for. Nature usually doesn't do things like that without a reason. So far, the only thing I've come up with is that it cleans their hands when they run it along their tails when they groom. Do you have any theories?


Your guess is as good as mine Dee. haha



Gulfcoastguy said:


> Thought I would share a few pictures of my new OEBT I got from speedie ... enjoy


Your lights do some magic on these OEBTs, I'm telling ya. They look fantastic under those lights! 



HiepSTA said:


> the perfect BKK molt


AWESOME!! Hope it was the female that molted bro!


----------



## HiepSTA

it was the male, i noticed the "split" behind the carapace about a day after i received them. hopefully the female will molt soon too!


----------



## gtu2004

Gulfcoastguy said:


> Thought I would share a few pictures of my new OEBT I got from speedie ... enjoy


something has been done to these pictures. or the lighting faked the color. they do not look real. and not in a good way.


----------



## gtu2004

HiepSTA said:


> my new king kongs and some pure line CRS i got from kangshiang a while back


if i were to start over again, i would grab the PL from kangshiang. they're not that much more expensive, but the white is amazing.


----------



## HiepSTA

here's a full tank shot of the CRS tank =) seiryu stone and dwarf hairgrass 'belem'


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

gtu2004 said:


> something has been done to these pictures. or the lighting faked the color. they do not look real. and not in a good way.


Ok not really sure wtf you mean by your post but I did NOTHING to the pictures and the lights are common lights you buy from petsmart. I think its more that we in the US are not use to seeing sure high quaility OEBT.
I dont take kindly to you saying I "faked" or did anything to the pictures when I didn't. For the record the pictures were taken minutes after I had first put them in the tank and I am sure they were stressed and it showed in there color.


----------



## jkan0228

gtu2004 said:


> something has been done to these pictures. or the lighting faked the color. they do not look real. and not in a good way.


Get some from Nick(or just one). The next time he has them in stock. And you'll take back your comment.


----------



## Nubster

There are some images posted that I think are faked but those OEBT don't appear to be. I personally don't like the really blue coloration but they do look legit to me.


----------



## GeToChKn

Gulfcoastguy said:


> Ok not really sure wtf you mean by your post but I did NOTHING to the pictures and the lights are common lights you buy from petsmart. I think its more that we in the US are not use to seeing sure high quaility OEBT.
> I dont take kindly to you saying I "faked" or did anything to the pictures when I didn't. For the record the pictures were taken minutes after I had first put them in the tank and I am sure they were stressed and it showed in there color.


EXIF data shows you took the pics right from you Nikon Coolpix L22 and didn't load them in to photoshop. The problem I think is a few settings on your camera. EXIF data shows that Gain Control==High gain up and Saturation==High. This is going to slightly make the blues pop more than that they do, mostly the saturation setting. I can tell that it is slight saturated because of the orange time stamp. An easy way to tell how much is take a stock photo with normal saturation taken with a L22 and normal saturation. By desaturing your photo to make the date stamp match a reference photo, I end up with this. Did you something intentionally to your photo? No. Should you adjust your saturation on your camera, ya. The below photo is your photo with the saturation adjusted to match a stock photo. Either way, they are still very blue, just got rid of that glowing blue.


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

GeToChKn said:


> EXIF data shows you took the pics right from you Nikon Coolpix L22 and didn't load them in to photoshop. The problem I think is a few settings on your camera. EXIF data shows that Gain Control==High gain up and Saturation==High. This is going to slightly make the blues pop more than that they do, mostly the saturation setting. I can tell that it is slight saturated because of the orange time stamp. An easy way to tell how much is take a stock photo with normal saturation taken with a L22 and normal saturation. By desaturing your photo to make the date stamp match a reference photo, I end up with this. Did you something intentionally to your photo? No. Should you adjust your saturation on your camera, ya. The below photo is your photo with the saturation adjusted to match a stock photo. Either way, they are still very blue, just got rid of that glowing blue.


You are correct the camera is a Nikon Coolpix L22 I set the camera to closeup (the flower icon in the menue) and I just point and push the button. The camera has no way to adjust the gain control or saturation on it that I can find it is all done automatic. I think I should just keep my pictures to myself from now on becuase I just dont take kindly to someone saying I "faked" or did anything to a picture.


----------



## GeToChKn

Gulfcoastguy said:


> You are correct the camera is a Nikon Coolpix L22 I set the camera to closeup (the flower icon in the menue) and I just point and push the button. The camera has no way to adjust the gain control or saturation on it that I can find it is all done automatic. I think I should just keep my pictures to myself from now on becuase I just dont take kindly to someone saying I "faked" or did anything to a picture.


Ah, must be whatever auto mode, it set those then based on the scene on then. Like I said, I confirmed you didn't edit them, they are just a bit over saturated and my edits still show them a nice bright blue, just took the glowing away.

Took me 5mins to find the problem and correct it and prove you didn't fake them and I agree, someone who can't do that and prove one way or another, shouldn't cry fake on someone.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a picture of the same shrimp but from my camera:









Depending on the camera settings/capability, every picture taken of the same subject/object, but from different cameras will look different to a certain extent.

Now lets get back on topic . MOAR SHRIMP PIX!


----------



## GeToChKn

Tigerball!


----------



## eklikewhoa




----------



## AlisaR

Hello water spots.


----------



## hedge_fund

Gulfcoastguy said:


> Ok not really sure wtf you mean by your post but I did NOTHING to the pictures and the lights are common lights you buy from petsmart. I think its more that we in the US are not use to seeing sure high quaility OEBT.
> I dont take kindly to you saying I "faked" or did anything to the pictures when I didn't. For the record the pictures were taken minutes after I had first put them in the tank and I am sure they were stressed and it showed in there color.


Take it as a compliment since those are some really nice shrimp.

It's like when people claim that I'm on steroids...I don't use them but I take it as a huge compliment. ;-)


----------



## Hyzer

Added the second for all you purists after reading the above.


----------



## thechibi

Oooh. :drool: What lovely shreemps.


----------



## AlisaR

Wow, nice gloss on those shells.


----------



## dhgyello04

AlisaR said:


> Hello water spots.


What kind of shrimp is that....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

dhgyello04 said:


> What kind of shrimp is that....


I'm no Sulawesi expert but I'm 90% sure it's a White Orchid shrimp.

Edit: That or a Sulawesi Starry Night. They look almost the same (for all I know they are the same. lol)


----------



## AlisaR

White Orchid and Starry Night are the same. And you are right, it's a WO.


----------



## HiepSTA

berried SS+, mother and father came from kangshiang =)


----------



## HiepSTA

some shots of my female BKK i got from speedie


----------



## HiepSTA

piggyback ride or doggystyle? haha


----------



## HiepSTA

couple SSS babies


----------



## Mike Hawk

Here is one of my CRS and a mama Blue Pearl


----------



## Xforce

"Rili" Crystal I found not while ago in one of my tanks 
picture is blurry I know but there is too much movement in that tank for me to take a clear shot


----------



## HiepSTA




----------



## jkan0228

Nice coloration! But the saturation be a bit much? If not, then that is one sexy shrimp!


----------



## mordalphus

nice super tiger


----------



## ucantimagine

Cute Super Tigers.


----------



## HiepSTA

i have the camera set on "vivid"


----------



## ryantube

Chikorita said:


> some of mine ...
> and since I dont sell them so they keep growing .. and growing ..


Very nice. What are your water parameters?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Wow. Very pretty babies. Is that substrate Akadama? 



HiepSTA said:


> couple SSS babies


----------



## HiepSTA

Redsea florabase, i read bad reviews after i bought it, oh well


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

HiepSTA said:


> Redsea florabase, i read bad reviews after i bought it, oh well


Oh wow. I can't see how that is bad in any form. Beautiful looking shrimps and very healthy looking tank overall. You yourself have had any bad experiences with it?


----------



## thechibi

Aww, those are teeny and cute shreemps. All of them! And I love to hear about substrate reviews. I'm trying to pick some out for shrimptopia because I do want some CRS/CBS very much.


----------



## Public Alias




----------



## knuggs

Lots of great pics on here! Here's my contribution of my Aura Blue


----------



## mordalphus

dang, that's a hot aura blue


----------



## bossman47

Here is one of mine...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acitydweller

This makes me want to fix my Nikon


----------



## ucantimagine

She's sitting on a new melon Sword that sprouted from a runner. I'll RAOK it when it's bigger. I have no room for it.


----------



## thechibi

She's really pretty.  That's pretty neat.


----------



## Nubster

One of my nicer cherries...


----------



## D3monic

sorry, only scrimps I got right now.


----------



## ucantimagine

I have a huge Amano. Must be an adult female, she's gotta be over 2" long. Fat and greedy. lmaoo


----------



## knuggs




----------



## thechibi

Lovely shrimps, all of them.


----------



## Bananariot

GHOST SHRIMP LOL


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Berried BKK


----------



## swissian

Here is my maybe pregnant Panda:

























And the other panda who seems like she may become pregnant very shortly:









I also have 2 wine reds who are getting plump and are almost breeding size! I am hoping for babies soon!


----------



## youjettisonme

Here is my hodge podge tank of blue rili, red rili, CBS, and CRS. Also, some elatine hydropiper.


----------



## AlisaR

Hey baby :angel:


----------



## mordalphus

LOL, nice one alisa. I think next week will finally be ready


----------



## wicca27

awsome baby cardinal shrimp congrats


----------



## swissian

Berried OEBT:


----------



## youjettisonme

Looks like several berried OEBT actually. Fantastic. It took me a looong time to finally get my colony to breed.

On another note, here's an additional rili pic:


----------



## youjettisonme

The true blue of blue pearls with an ominous looking blue tiger lurking just behind in the shadows.

***Note the difference in coloring between a blue rili in the previous pick and the pearls in this one.


----------



## AlisaR

Dang, look at the gloss in those rili. Haha... Oebt is like a shark about to attack!


----------



## acitydweller

must be turtle wax


----------



## sayurasem

wow its like PFR rilis!


----------



## GeToChKn

Few of mine.


----------



## D3monic

Placed an order for some SSS crs/cbs, bkk until tuesday...here's some plain old cherry shrimp


----------



## Ozydego

D3monic said:


>


Such an artistic pic... This one stands out in this thread to me, common subject, great environment!


----------



## ROZDAB

*Pfr*

Newly acquired female


----------



## D3monic

Finally got some real shrimp


----------



## Aquatic Delight

Juvenile RCS










Blackberry Shrimp


----------



## Max Kenji

My new lens just came in today.
Finally I got chance to get some decent pictures.


----------



## thechibi

Oooh. They're lovely.


----------



## AlisaR

Alisa Shrimp

Female










Male


----------



## mordalphus

quit teasin me alisa


----------



## AlisaR

At night they change to a scary omg are you going to die red.










Now THAT is teasing.


----------



## mordalphus

lol, what's with sulawesi shrimp changing colors at night? All the sp. i've kept change color at night. Cardinal changed blue, blue poso turned brown, spinata turned clear.


----------



## jeremyTR

Defense mechanism, gotta be.

and my pics


----------



## youjettisonme

My CBS: http://youtu.be/pyPu_p66YDU


----------



## speedie408

Nice CBS Raymond!

______________________


----------



## Max Kenji

Shrimp dance.


----------



## matti2uude




----------



## HiepSTA

wow is that a black cardinal sulawesi? or just a red one in dark lighting


----------



## matti2uude

HiepSTA said:


> wow is that a black cardinal sulawesi? or just a red one in dark lighting


It's a dark red one in a shadow. I thought it had an interesting pattern.


----------



## AlisaR

Jeremy, that's a biiiiig ghost shrimp. Nice!

I love those cardi spots Matt. Like reflectors.


----------



## Studman0143

I went on vacation for the weekend and literally the second I sit down at my desk last evening I see this and snap a few shots with my phone. I wish I had had my nice camera with me so you could see the details better but my phone is all I had.


----------



## fairgate

My first foray into the world of shrimp, loving it.


----------



## youjettisonme

Face to face.










Berried Patriot rili.


----------



## pinoyghost2

these are my crystal white shrimps, homebred ones! roud:
and one of my mosura flowers.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Here are some of my recently acquired Benibachi CBS.


----------



## ramawo

Made in US


----------



## madness

Howard: 

Holy crap.

Those are awesome.

Max keeps mentioning how some of the high grade Benibachi shrimp are selling and I keep wondering who the crazy/lucky bastards are who are buying them.


----------



## madness

ramawo: nice color on those CRS.


----------



## AlisaR

Ramwow, those are nice shrimps!


----------



## dr.tran

No fair you guys got super cameras. lol 

Or rather you guys got skill.

I always loved my shrimps but I also always suck with the camera. 

My ultra old school cherries. I use to breed for extra red before their was sakura or fire reds in america. Too bad asia beat me to it and made a stable strain of them.








My first CRS








My flowerhead SSS morsura


----------



## k4ndle

Nice pictures, can't wait to get some shrimps in my tank!!


----------



## youjettisonme




----------



## eklikewhoa

Variation with Sulawesi Malawa


----------



## youjettisonme

Shrimp brains...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Honestly, I enjoyed looking at this the most. So cute. Looks like one overpopulated family 
*What are your parameters of THIS tank? *



GeToChKn said:


> Few of mine.


----------



## thechibi

The top shrimp in youjettisome's picture looks so determined you can almost hear Chariots of Fire or Rocky's theme playing as he charges along the carpet. >_>


----------



## ShortFin




----------



## MsNemoShrimp

ShortFin said:


>


Wow. This SSS is a true  depite a standard shot. Even the legs are white.


----------



## madness

Holy crap.

What is that super white shrimp shortfin and where did you get it?


----------



## vincent201089

I have some too. Day 2 of my Benibachi. Color is going up. LOL










Have you ever watched "The Lion King" ? This photo made me think about that movie.


----------



## ShortFin

NeoShrimp said:


> Wow. This SSS is a true  depite a standard shot. Even the legs are white.


Thanks.



madness said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> What is that super white shrimp shortfin and where did you get it?


That is PRL EbiTen. Got it from AB.


----------



## madness

ShortFin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That is PRL EbiTen. Got it from AB.


Some of those you got last year from dreamer_yoyo's shipment or something new, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ramawo

> ramawo: nice color on those CRS.





> Ramwow, those are nice shrimps!


Thanks! 
Still working on it.


----------



## ShortFin

madness said:


> Some of those you got last year from dreamer_yoyo's shipment or something new, if you don't mind me asking.


From last year. This year's flavor is Benibachi and KangShiang.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

vincent201089 said:


> I have some too. Day 2 of my Benibachi. Color is going up. LOL


What grade are those? Very pretty! :biggrin:


----------



## vincent201089

NeoShrimp said:


> What grade are those? Very pretty! :biggrin:


Mix band grade A Benibachi $18/ piece. Order it. They're making another shipment if it can reach $2000 worth, or you have to wait till this summer after Max (beni-usa) gets back from Japan.


----------



## kangshiang

madness said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> What is that super white shrimp shortfin and where did you get it?


That's Ebiten JPRL......really nice one!!!!
I think he been hide those for a long long time!!!


----------



## GeToChKn

NeoShrimp said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed looking at this the most. So cute. Looks like one overpopulated family
> *What are your parameters of THIS tank? *


pH about 5.6 from RO water with mosura mineral plus or fluval mineral stuff, which ever bottle I grab and netlea brown soil.

gh is around 5, kh 0, tds around 240ish, temp 72-77F. WC's now and again when I get around, mostly top off.


----------



## madness

kangshiang said:


> That's Ebiten JPRL......really nice one!!!!
> I think he been hide those for a long long time!!!


I knew that he had some hidden away from the group buy or whatever early last year but I had yet to see a picture of such high quality yet.

I wasn't sure if his original batch was looking this great or if he went out and snagged some even nicer ones.

So great that there are starting to be some readily available pure lines available now so that people don't have to bring in shipments themselves or hold their breath trying to get in on a group buy. 

In addition to the ebiten that came in last year (which sold pretty quickly, IIRC) there are now benibachi prl and crimson prl that are available regularly.

I wonder how long it will be before some one gets ambitious and does what the 35 shrimp guys in Thailand did and create a new line out of several PRL strains in an attempt to increase health and robustness of the line.


----------



## ShortFin

madness said:


> I wonder how long it will be before some one gets ambitious and does what the 35 shrimp guys in Thailand did and create a new line out of several PRL strains in an attempt to increase health and robustness of the line.


*cough* Ebiten x Benibachi x KangShiang *cough*

Ebiten was my 1st try at JPRL. 

Unfortunately I'm down to only 2 ebiten. Both are males. I believe Fluval substrate was the cause or it could probably be me. When I have CBS and RCS in this soil for an entire year, both of them were berried only once. I'm leaning towards FSS was the problem because advance shrimp keepers were reporting having problems.

I switch to Akadama and now have shrimplets from both.

I wondor how the other two members that bought them are doing?

We need people with Crimson line to come out of the woodworks and show some pictures.


----------



## kangshiang

madness said:


> I wonder how long it will be before some one gets ambitious and does what the 35 shrimp guys in Thailand did and create a new line out of several PRL strains in an attempt to increase health and robustness of the line.


What new line????sry for that. I didn't get it!!


----------



## madness

kangshiang said:


> What new line????sry for that. I didn't get it!!


A group of breeders in Thailand decided to start their own line of PRL (mostly for health and breeding reasons since they weren't happy with the delicate nature of the existing PRL strains). They already had 3 different high end JPRL strains and so they culled the best out of each of the 3 lines and mixed them to start a new strain/line of shrimp and now they are developing that line of shrimp.

They basically are doing what you are doing (developing a pure line) but they started out with a really really high grade gene pool.

edit: they have posted threads and photos over on shrimpnow.

edit: looks like they used ebiten, nishiki and crimson prl.

edit: http://35shrimps.com/Gallery.html


----------



## wicca27

so far my fss is good i just had small batch of crs (far lower grade than yours) think 8 or 9 i counted and still do and mom is berried again. beautiful shrimp though


----------



## dr.tran

Man you guys got amazing shrimps.

So how about this! A picture with lots of kinds of shrimps!










Hi there


----------



## thechibi

Aww. That hi there picture is cute. :3 He's just peeking out to say hi!


----------



## wicca27

one of mine


----------



## ucantimagine

The pic is not great, I had to zoom a lot to get the baby, but he/she is so darned cute.


----------



## dr.tran

thechibi said:


> Aww. That hi there picture is cute. :3 He's just peeking out to say hi!


hahhaha good timing too. Shes such a giant though. Super tigers are huge!


----------



## eklikewhoa

Jake's veggie sticks pile up


----------



## jumpsmasher

the oddball in my PFR colony...


----------



## wicca27

my mommy again


----------



## HiepSTA

berried BKK, dunno who the dad is but i hope it was my other bkk, thanks speedie!


----------



## speedie408

HiepSTA said:


> berried BKK, dunno who the dad is but i hope it was my other bkk, thanks speedie!


Oh SNAPS!!! Congrats man!!!! Good luck with her pregnancy and I hope she holds to term for you bro.


----------



## AlisaR

Some dude on ab's Crimson cull.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That's nice Alisa. I want some Crimsons, 35 shrimps, Royal Blues....I want everything...shrimp is pretty much like crack...


----------



## thechibi

I can see it now. We're all disheveled, staring at tanks. Just one more shrimp man. Just one more SHRIMP!


----------



## HiepSTA

speedie408 said:


> Oh SNAPS!!! Congrats man!!!! Good luck with her pregnancy and I hope she holds to term for you bro.


i hope so too! home stretch, she's been berried since 4/12/12 *knock on wood*


----------



## GeToChKn

Snow white.




















Fire red


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> one of mine


That's a HUGE clutch! Hope those babies are surviving for ya wicca! 



HiepSTA said:


> i hope so too! home stretch, she's been berried since 4/12/12 *knock on wood*


I'm sure they'll be just fine .


----------



## jkan0228

HiepSTA said:


> i hope so too! home stretch, she's been berried since 4/12/12 *knock on wood*


A little over half way there! Then comes the hard part


----------



## AlisaR

Kawaii!


----------



## wicca27

i have not seen any yet but with this being second time she has had eggs im hopin some of these make it


----------



## mordalphus

AlisaR said:


> Kawaii!



Kawaii-ne!?


----------



## Bananariot

_Of course my shrimp would ignore the feeding dish and just carry the food somewhere else......_


----------



## thechibi

Maybe they're like me. I tend to carry my food to somewhere comfy to eat. >> /terrible habit. Terrible, terrible habit!


----------



## GeToChKn

CBS










C(brown)S










Juvi PFR's










Yellows and Tigers


----------



## youjettisonme

That CBS is gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## dr.tran

AlisaR said:


> Kawaii!


Very Kawaii! I wish more people would keep sulwesi shrimps. Not too common to see these days.


----------



## GeToChKn

youjettisonme said:


> That CBS is gorgeous. Love it.


Thanks. One of my nicer ones. My only problem, I have a few nice shrimp, but I want tanks full. lol.


----------



## GeToChKn

PFR


----------



## ShortFin

A face where only a mother can love.


----------



## jkan0228

Did it get hit by a car?... Damn


----------



## mordalphus

result of a bad molt or bacterial infection. That is what that deformation is usually caused by


----------



## speedie408

I'd just put it out of it's misery. Quick and painless... feed it to your fish.


----------



## ShortFin

jkan0228 said:


> Did it get hit by a car?... Damn


I thought he decided to ram himself against the wall after a molt. lol



mordalphus said:


> result of a bad molt or bacterial infection. That is what that deformation is usually caused by


GH too high or low? What can I use to get rid of this bad bacteria?


----------



## ShortFin

speedie408 said:


> I'd just put it out of it's misery. Quick and painless... feed it to your fish.


nah....he's an old man. He acts like any other normal shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

ShortFin said:


> nah....he's an old man. He acts like any other normal shrimp.


I guess if he's not miserable, let him live his life. 

________________________

Here's a Red tiger cleaning itself after a nice meal.


----------



## ShortFin

Painted Fire Red


----------



## FreedPenguin




----------



## speedie408

Ugly right? No, it's not a K14. At least it's all smiles.


----------



## FreedPenguin

Uno mas...


----------



## speedie408

Last one for the night.

Royal Blue Tiger


----------



## thechibi

I love all these shrimp pictures.  You guys have awesome shrimp and photo skills. They're great to admire.


----------



## subgen1us

Man, I definetly need a new camera but it seems all my extra money goes toward shrimps...


----------



## AlisaR

Shrimp eating AlisaR Fairy Dust food.


----------



## CookieM

speedie408 said:


> Last one for the night.
> 
> Royal Blue Tiger


WoW :drool: That's an awesome blue color. I'm jealous. I want my tank to be infested by thousand of those.


----------



## Bananariot

CookieM said:


> WoW :drool: That's an awesome blue color. I'm jealous. I want my tank to be infested by thousand of those.


you can for the right price. About $40 dollars per shrimp ;D Though I do believe Speedie is sold out right now


----------



## GEM 35shrimps

Great photography skills speedie! I must learn from you.

My old 9999 line 3 years ago, no longer keep them anyway. Only focused on 35Shrimps.










and not too bad snowwhite 4 years ago, but people give for free now.


----------



## Bananariot

GEM 35shrimps said:


> and not too bad snowwhite 4 years ago, but people give for free now.


PPL GIVE THESE OUT FOR FREE?!?!?!?!?!?!? I'M LIVING IN THE WRONG COUNTRY!:eek5:


----------



## GEM 35shrimps

Bananariot said:


> PPL GIVE THESE OUT FOR FREE?!?!?!?!?!?!? I'M LIVING IN THE WRONG COUNTRY!:eek5:



Hahahaha, I hardly see snow shrimps in the market or in the pictures of Thai keeper anymore, they weaken the gene, ruin the white and smaller the shrimp babies. 

You can come here and buy all the shrimps, I will go to you and buy a Corvette ZR1.


----------



## speedie408

Gem,

Don't cut yourself short bro, you got awesome photography . 

Nick


----------



## h4n

GEM 35shrimps said:


> Hahahaha, I hardly see snow shrimps in the market or in the pictures of Thai keeper anymore, they weaken the gene, ruin the white and smaller the shrimp babies.
> 
> You can come here and buy all the shrimps, I will go to you and buy a Corvette ZR1.


hahaha good line! we want your shrimps, you want our cars! haha


----------



## kangshiang

9999 line.
Another top Taiwanese CRS breeder. That's what I am talking about Taiwan pure line. 
Ya!!! Golden or white just use as a tool that's why people give them for free. 



GEM 35shrimps said:


> Great photography skills speedie! I must learn from you.
> 
> My old 9999 line 3 years ago, no longer keep them anyway. Only focused on 35Shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not too bad snowwhite 4 years ago, but people give for free now.


----------



## arktixan




----------



## GEM 35shrimps

Sadly 9999 line isn't 'pure', the shrimps are good but show snow offspring.
But IMHO, 9999 is the best snow line ever, same as ebi-ten before they do the new-strain.

some more of my 9999's 3 years ago.


----------



## ShortFin

GEM 35shrimps said:


> Sadly 9999 line isn't 'pure', the shrimps are good but show snow offspring.
> But IMHO, 9999 is the best snow line ever, same as ebi-ten before they do the new-strain.


Are you saying that 9999 line is still not pure? And Ebiten current line is pure, but not the old ones they have?


----------



## Bananariot

I don't even want red in my shrimp, I like the all white look...............xD


----------



## kangshiang

ShortFin said:


> Are you saying that 9999 line is still not pure? And Ebiten current line is pure, but not the old ones they have?


9999 started his CRS at least 7 years ago if my memory is right. At that time you can't find any snowwhite or golden bee on the market. But after couple years the first golden bee (mutation from CRS) came out and lot of breeders got crazy on it. The reasons are getting high % of the offsprings looks like the parents also if u keep CRS with golden/white bee together you will have higher grade offsprings. So most of breeders added the golden/white bee gene in their line. But after few generations they found out those looks higher grade offsprings are losing the coloration and even become transparent. 
About Ebiten, as a big shrimp farm like that I think they should able to keep both pure or with white/golden bee gene line.
Oh!!!! I feel I am old!!!!!


----------



## Bananariot

*Anyone see this pattern before? A low grade cherry?*

This came from my other tank where I was only housing the cherries I had started the hobby with. he's an oldie xD


----------



## HiepSTA

SHE's an oldie =)

looks like a stressed cherry strait out of a bag from the LFS


----------



## Bananariot

HiepSTA said:


> SHE's an oldie =)
> 
> looks like a stressed cherry strait out of a bag from the LFS


Hmm she was a strange one. When other cherries were dying around her in the other tank, the see through was turning blue. She survived a tank transfer 2 weeks ago. Now she's been this color, maybe the goldens are stressing her. They go vicious mode when food is dropped into the tank. They ride other shrimp lol.


----------



## speedie408

Golden Red Tiger


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Golden Red Tiger


:O Is it a cross between TT and Red Tiger?


----------



## arktixan




----------



## AlisaR

Let's start an orange red tiger club










Or a blue red tiger club


----------



## thechibi

As president of the blue tiger club, and an actual blue tiger, I call this meeting...


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> :O Is it a cross between TT and Red Tiger?


Not a cross but a morph. My source tells me it's rare but Red Tigers pop out these "Goldens" every once in a while. 



AlisaR said:


> Let's start an orange red tiger club
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue red tiger club


Nice!


----------



## ohbaby714

Some of mine


----------



## wicca27

new shrimp

just molted today so really shiney


----------



## Kehy

This was sold to me as an amano...but seems a little...brown?
lol sorry if I can't take the greatest pics...


----------



## AlisaR

Hey, what are you looking at?


----------



## wicca27

lol i love shots like that alisar


----------



## jkan0228

Kehy said:


> This was sold to me as an amano...but seems a little...brown?
> lol sorry if I can't take the greatest pics...


Looks likes a wild neocardina to me. Definitely not Amano.


----------



## Kunsthure

Kehy said:


> This was sold to me as an amano...but seems a little...brown?
> lol sorry if I can't take the greatest pics...


Yup, wild-type RCS. My tank is crawling with them. I'm not sure how they got that way because I've only ever had red shrimp. But they're cool too, in their own way. 

To me, Amanos are more clear. 

-Lisa


----------



## madness

Kunsthure said:


> Yup, wild-type RCS. My tank is crawling with them. I'm not sure how they got that way because I've only ever had red shrimp. But they're cool too, in their own way.
> 
> To me, Amanos are more clear.
> 
> -Lisa


Even a good population of Red Cherry Shrimp will eventually throw out some throw back looking shrimp if a big enough population is left to breed without any culling or intervention.


----------



## Kehy

Kunsthure said:


> Yup, wild-type RCS. My tank is crawling with them. I'm not sure how they got that way because I've only ever had red shrimp. But they're cool too, in their own way.
> 
> To me, Amanos are more clear.
> 
> -Lisa


I would say that too, but it's literally twice the size of a berried female neo. Over 1.25" I'd get a shot of it and my blue pearls together, but somehow it disappeared...in a 1.5 gallon tank...


----------



## Kunsthure

Kehy said:


> I would say that too, but it's literally twice the size of a berried female neo. Over 1.25" I'd get a shot of it and my blue pearls together, but somehow it disappeared...in a 1.5 gallon tank...


My older adult wild females are pretty big, at least an inch. Amanos have really long rostrums; how does the size of the rostrum of the shrimp in question compare with the other neos you have?

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure

madness said:


> Even a good population of Red Cherry Shrimp will eventually throw out some throw back looking shrimp if a big enough population is left to breed without any culling or intervention.


Yeah, I've never intervened at all except to try to isolate the orange ones and get a population going. But I gave up on that. So now I have a full rainbow in my tank. I really should try to photograph the wilds, you don't see pics of them very often. Maybe I'll try today. 

-Lisa


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Side shots are so boring :tongue:


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

2 day old bkk babies


----------



## HiepSTA

benibachi grade A mosura =)


----------



## jeremyTR




----------



## shrimpnmoss

*Grade A Benibachi CBS*


----------



## madness

Nice.

Other than speedie's black impacts (duh) we haven't seen a whole lot of stunning CBS yet.


----------



## mordalphus

Bump!
Personal crs stock:


----------



## sbarbee54

Is that a pureline Mordalphus


----------



## mordalphus

no, just a normal ole crs


----------



## acitydweller

Mordalphus's normal is our awesome! I'm loving the solid coloring and thick shell. This kid's got potential.


----------



## dougolasjr

wicca27 said:


> new shrimp
> 
> just molted today so really shiney



What is the tube you have in the picture?


----------



## dhgyello04

I got these from Speedie... Thanks Nick


----------



## Nubster




----------



## shrimpnmoss

those are some sharp pics nubster


----------



## shrimpnmoss




----------



## speedie408

Pics are looking better and better every time you post Howard. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## plamski

speedie408 said:


> Pics are looking better and better every time you post Howard. Keep up the good work bro.


+1.
Not only pictures the shrimps are awesome too.


----------



## giantdny

camo


----------



## Kehy

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## GeToChKn

Berried female with a huge clutch of eggs.










Random one


----------



## GeToChKn

The tail scootch


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An opae ula with red macro algae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An opae ula on live rock. Brackish water.


----------



## oldskool559

bump


----------



## dulcelife

*First post. First CRS group*

Greetings to all. Here are some of my first CRS group kept in a planted Fluval Chi.


----------



## Daisy Mae

*My first shrimp tank*

These are my new shrimp, so far so good. I'm new to shrimp keeping and bought some RCS from a local hobbyist. They colored up same day. Less than a week and no deaths that I can see, also saw at least three old exoskeletons from molts over the past few days. Happy dance.


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Enjoying mulberry leaf*








1.5 days later, fifteen shrimp in the tank.


----------



## Raymond S.

Actually it's a RCS...really...


----------



## Daisy Mae

That's a pretty shrimp, Raymond S. Personally I like the translucent colours more than the bright opaque ones.


----------



## iheartcapnhook

Is there a secret to getting your shrimp to hold still for a photo??


----------



## JJ09

*one of my amanos*


----------



## iheartcapnhook

JJ09 said:


>


That looks great! Are they harder to care for? Noobie to RCS!


----------



## JJ09

Easy for me. Amanos. They get pretty large- I think mine are just over 2". My tetras don't bother them. Berried all the time now. In a 38 gal at 76°, pH I think is 7.5, 50% wc once a week... I don't feed them anything specific. They graze on algae and eat whatever they can grab of the fishes' food.


----------



## VRaverna

So how do everyone take their photo? They're so clear. Do you need macro lens to take a good picture.

Picture of my nano shrimp tank and a few blur and hard to see shrimps:










And a clearer picture of some of the shrimps:


----------



## JJ09

I don't have a fancy camera... I use my digital camera. It has a macro setting but it's limited. I have to wait until a shrimp is literally right next to the glass- my macro setting won't focus on it if it's more than an inch or two away from the glass. So I get good pictures very seldom. 

My daughter's cell phone takes better closeup photos than my camera. When I had a cherry barb fry trying to get photos of to identify it, her camera could get details mine was just a blur it was way too small of a subject.

If I really want to get photos of the shrimp (or right now, my one catfish fry) I feed in a front corner of the tank and focus on that one small area, wait for it to come into range and snap the picture when it's in a nice position. It takes a lot of patience.


----------



## DonoBBD

This is one of our Fire red cherrys. Galaxy S8.


----------



## shaman.

Here is one of my Topaz blue Neo


----------



## Minimoo

Bit of an awkward angle but these are 3 of my very first cherry shrimp! Am I right thinking the big one is female?


----------



## Zoidburg

@Minimoo, most likely! Hopefully at least one male int here as well! (the front one near the dark red girl?)


----------

